# Gunpowder Fragrance Oil



## Kamahido (Dec 29, 2016)

Anyone know of a good supplier of Gunpowder Fragrance Oil? None of my tried and true suppliers carry it.


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 29, 2016)

I have never heard of one.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 29, 2016)

I think Save On Scents. they have a lot of weird stuff - gasoline, gun oil, etc.


----------

